# remote thermometer that works with an IPhone



## kyta66 (Jun 30, 2013)

Does anyone have a dual probe meat thermometer that works with an IPhone? I did a search on Google and came up with only 1. If you have one or know of a site that I can read about it please let me know. Thanks and Happy Smoking!!!


----------



## Dutch (Jun 30, 2013)

The Apple IGrill is the only thing that pops to my mind and IIRC it only has one probe.


----------



## bama bbq (Jun 30, 2013)

Both Guru and Stoker have a wifi version of their device that can be accessed on the iPhone with an internet connection.  Coupled with a fan you can control the cooker via the 'net.  Without the fan it's a thermometer.

iDevices' iGrill is a Bluetooth thermometer.  They are a sponsor of this site so I guess its OK to link to it: http://store.igrillinc.com/igrill-black/   I heard you can get a cheaper price by going to the ATT store.

There's also a new Thermapen, Model #292-601, that works with iPhone and Android. 

I have an iGrill and though I've only used in a few times, I really like it.


----------



## cmayna (Jun 30, 2013)

I have an Igrill with dual probes and it is major sucky as far as I'm concerned.  Suppose to have a range of around 200+ feet.  At 75 feet I lose connection.  Too many times it never makes connection to my phone when I fire it up. 

A big waste money!


----------



## bama bbq (Jun 30, 2013)

cmayna said:


> I have an Igrill with dual probes and it is major sucky as far as I'm concerned.  Suppose to have a range of around 200+ feet.  At 75 feet I lose connection.  Too many times it never makes connection to my phone when I fire it up.
> 
> A big waste money!


That's a shame.  I sit in the house and monitor the grill in my easy chair.  I did find that when it gets warm is looses connectivity so I try to keep the receiver transmitter shaded during the day. Have you upgraded to Version 2.7.0?  If not give that a try.  They say they fixed Bluetooth connectivity issues in that version.

It does go thru batteries - I solved that with rechargeables though alkaline batteries are 1.5 v each and the NiMH are 1.2  v each therefore the battery detector never gets 4 bars because it measures battery voltage as battery life.  NiMH batteries may not have the full voltage as alkaline batteries but they stay at that voltage a lot longer.

More use will tell the tale.


----------

